# Hi, really great site!



## machine shop tom (Apr 13, 2007)

I just registered on this site. I don't know how I stumbled onto it, but I'm glad I did. My dad was a WWII vet (Navy), so I have had an interest in WWII history since I was young. Airplanes are my favorite subject so this site is right up my alley.

tom


----------

